# Order received



## SlipperKing (Sep 8, 2016)

Well Jay and I got our OZ order today from JC.














And I personally got three of his bells, two of which are in bud





Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Sep 8, 2016)

Wow who got all the roths?


----------



## troy (Sep 8, 2016)

Nice pickups, bellatulums & roths?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2016)

Beautiful plants, they will make nice Rolfeis.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2016)

Wow -- beautiful plants!


----------



## abax (Sep 8, 2016)

Oooooo very nice plants and very clean too.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 9, 2016)

Nice salads!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 9, 2016)

paphioboy said:


> Nice salads!


All I need is dressing!

Justin, Jay and I split the roth order, 10 ea. You can't bet the deal, 20 bucks a piece, pre-screened (all dogs tossed), 6 different crosses of different numbers and John has posted PICs of many of them in various places, here, FB, email etc. Though he doesn't know which pic goes with which plant. Bottom line, there will be some really good ones.

Great idea Eric but I can't wait that long!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Sep 9, 2016)

Wow that is a great deal and great looking.plants. the bella will be interesting too!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 9, 2016)

I agree Justin. After talking to John I really couldn't pass it up.

Here are the cross #'s Jay and I got. If anyone has flower PICs of these and want to share, please post!
Z7174, Z7110, Z7135, Z7071, Z1077 and Z7111

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Sep 9, 2016)

I have some pics will try to dig them up this weekend


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Those are beautiful plants....good deal too. Can't wait to see the pics when they bloom. I bought a few Bella's too and am anxious to see them in bloom.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks Migrant13. Is either of your bells in bud?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 9, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> Thanks Migrant13. Is either of your bells in bud?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk



In fact yes one of them is and the other may be but too soon to tell for sure. Here's the one in low bud:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> Great idea Eric but I can't wait that long!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Zombie apocalypse!?


----------



## Justin (Sep 10, 2016)

Here is a select 7071 i got.this spring. It is Might x Red Baron

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40963


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice Justin, we ended up with 5 plants of that cross so fingers crossed. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------

